# Baby pix for Roxy Culver.



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

My 7-8 week old cockatiel clutch...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thank you!!! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks, the pearl male is the youngest... He was my 1st and only ever assisted hatch. I didn't think he would make it. Then parents didn't feed him so I have been feeding since hatch. The whiteface pied male and one of the whiteface lutino females are the 2 that had the worst slow crop issues and the whiteface lutino female is the one I am still having the worst issues with. Hopefully the papaya will work, my vet seems to really believe in it. He is not certified avain but he is an exotics vet and very good and knowledgeable with birds.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Awwwwwwwww


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Omg, cuteness overload!! :excited:


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> Awwwwwwwww





Vickitiel said:


> Omg, cuteness overload!! :excited:


Thank you guys, they are all weaning nicely now.. OMG papaya is awesome stuff for slower crops, it will not deal with yeast, bacteria or sour crop but it will get a crop moving before those things happen. My one baby has had a slow draining crop since she was 2 weeks old, been under a vets care since then and on meds for a week or so, she has been a struggle to get her crop moving with small feeds, skipping feeds when she was not empty and giving the spice mixture (which did not work for her, applesauce ( didn't work) and Bragg's ACV to keep her from getting yeast in the slow moving crop. Vet didn't want to medicate her because she looks and acts very healthy except her crop does not drain as well as it should so he recommended a 1/2 inch cube of fresh papaya mashed into her formula.. OMG it is just amazing how her crop went from soft, squashy, bloated feeling to a normal feeling crop with normal feeling food in it.. And it empties much faster... I will always have fresh papaya on hand if I breed again!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*baby pix*

Oh,wow, they are all so cute! Maybe this is a stupid question, but are they all from the same clutch? Same parents? And what mutation are the parents to produce such a variety? (Obviously, I have never bred cockatiels...)


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Janalee said:


> Oh,wow, they are all so cute! Maybe this is a stupid question, but are they all from the same clutch? Same parents? And what mutation are the parents to produce such a variety? (Obviously, I have never bred cockatiels...)


First it is not a stupid question,,second yes all one clutch, same parents. The hen is a cinnamon pearl pied and the male is a lutino, both carry whiteface and he is also split pearl and pied I believe. So far I have gotten .. 
Normal grey males...
Whiteface (grey) male...
Whiteface pearl male...
Whiteface pied male...
Pearl males...
Lutino females...
Whitface lutino females...
Lutino pearl females...
Lutino pearl pied females. ... All from one pair...


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*baby pix*

Thank you for the info! I think it's amazing to get all those colors in one clutch.
I also didn't realize cockatiels had such large clutches; I would have guessed 3 or 4.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Janalee said:


> Thank you for the info! I think it's amazing to get all those colors in one clutch.
> I also didn't realize cockatiels had such large clutches; I would have guessed 3 or 4.


My hen can and will lay lager clutches (up to 16), I try to limit her to 5-6... I thought 3 of these eggs were duds so I let her keep them to reduce the clutch size... They all were good. I will not let her have more than 5-6 again.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm just going to sit here making squeals of delight for a while!  What cuties! Too much cuteness for one post!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**Makes squealie noises with everyone else and dies of cuteness overload**.....

Babies are soooo cute


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

TamaMoo said:


> I'm just going to sit here making squeals of delight for a while!  What cuties! Too much cuteness for one post!





vampiric_conure said:


> **Makes squealie noises with everyone else and dies of cuteness overload**.....
> 
> Babies are soooo cute


Thanks guys... They are a lot of fun and a lot of work...lol and it is so satisfying to let someone else experience a sweet tempered tame baby that you have raised!


----------

